

The Cabin in the Woods - michael_michael
http://scifiinterfaces.wordpress.com/category/the-cabin-in-the-woods-2012/

======
westicle
For those who haven't seen the film in question, there are some pretty serious
spoilers. Perhaps a spoiler tag would be appropriate?

~~~
Zev
Having spoiler tags on everything that possibly discusses a movie is silly.
The movie was released 9 months ago. By now, either you cared about the movie
enough to have seen it or don't care enough to care about spoilers.

~~~
jamesrcole
I care about spoilers and there's heaps of films that I'd like to get around
to seeing when I get a chance, including quite old films.

I really hate it when I people give away spoilers. Like when I read something
that casually gave away the ending of The Usual Suspects, which I'd been
looking forwards to seeing.

~~~
gruseom
I sympathize wholeheartedly. Few things are more maddening than finding out
the ending to a plot you would otherwise have enjoyed.

I recently read _The Man Who Was Thursday_ by G.K. Chesterton – a thriller
that I ran across a spoiler to years and years ago and was hoping I would
forget. Eventually I had to admit I never would and read the book. I enjoyed
it anyway.

The Kids in the Hall used to have a couple of comedy characters whose schtick
was that they were trying hard to be evil but could only ever manage to be a
little bit evil. One of the only-sort-of-evil things the characters did was
give away the endings to movies. A friend told me that he saw them perform it
live, and they picked some movie that had only just come out and _actually
gave away the ending_. The entire audience yelled "Evil!" I thought it was
taking the joke much too far.

------
zapt02
WOw this was really, really in-depth! Cool blog!

------
Evbn
Which article are we suppose to read first?

Pretty bad user to interface design here

Wordpressuserinterfaces.SciFi.com

~~~
chrisno
Yeah, Wordpress isn't great about this. But, to answer your question, the best
place to start for The Cabin in the Woods is here:
[http://scifiinterfaces.wordpress.com/2012/10/23/the-cabin-
in...](http://scifiinterfaces.wordpress.com/2012/10/23/the-cabin-in-the-woods-
overview/). Then use the next-post controls to move between them.

